# Serpae tetra as dithers?



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

Will serpae tetras work as a dither for a pair of cutters cichlids(related to convicts)?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sidluckman (Jan 15, 2012)

First check out Eug's recent thread about getting a shoal of tetras for a planted tank. He got Serpaes and ended up returning them to the LFS for bad behavior.

Astyanax Fasciatus are better suited as far as water parameters, since they live in waters as high in pH as 7.8. Does the tank truly need dither fish? Cutters Cichlids are also known as C. Septemfasciatum (Seven Stripe Cichlids) and are (or were) in the same genus as Convicts and Flier Cichlids as recently as early 90's, but no telling how many times they have been reclassified since.

It's possible that the Cichlids will make life tough on the tetras. But based on recent experiences with tetras, it's possible they wll return the favor to the cichlids. So I ask again, you sure?


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

Well its to help aggression between my pair. The males is a butt hole.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sidluckman (Jan 15, 2012)

You could separate them with a divider that reaches not quite to the floor of the tank. They will still be able to spawn on opposite sides of the divider, but not get at each other. If you put the filter return on the side with the male and the intake with the female, the current from male to female may assist fertilization.

What are serpaes supposed to do, referree? 

Dither fish are used to make skittish cichlids feel more confident. That doesn't sound like the problem you have.


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

I've heard that it takes the aggression away from the female. Right now I just honk the female isn't ready to breed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sidluckman (Jan 15, 2012)

No. Sometimes a third cichlid of the same species added to the tank will cause the pair to team up against the "odd man out" but they will just as easily kill that fish. But until they succeed, they will squabble less between themselves.

The tetras are often used as dither fish when discus and angels do nothing but hide. Makes them feel like there is nothing to be aftraid of if little tetras are out swimming around.

But when your cichlids breed, your dither fish may be a problem in that they can very quickly dive in and eat a couple fry and dash off scott-free! A few dither fish can eat quite a lot of fry in a hurry.


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

i dont really have them to breed just to see it.


----------



## sidluckman (Jan 15, 2012)

Then why not only keep the male? That way, no aggression, no need for dither fish, no need for a tank divider. Problem solved.


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

bc i like the females.


----------

